
Trying LXD Virtual Machines - blackmanta
https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/trying-lxd-virtual-machines/6182
======
dragonsh
Congratulations to all the team members of LXD project. This is another stride
in project. Although Kubernetes and Docker gets all the press due to money
poured in it for marketing, LXD is a dark horse continuously moving forward.

Hopefully people will slowly move towards it given the simplicity of
orchestration and ease of use. But its a battle like Mercurial and Git, where
Mercurial even with better ease of use and feature parity with git (at times
better), still couldn't capture developer mind share, because for most git is
github. So even though git is clouded by a proprietary closed source github
eco-system it continue to thrive.

Also with VM support in LXD, not sure how the integration with OpenNebula and
OpenStack play out as both have LXD drivers besides VM. Probably it will move
LXD in another competing platform.

We have been using LXD for almost 5 years in production with minor teething
issues and one major things are fine.

